# USB a RS232, RS422 y RS485 (FT232R)



## mentes (Sep 15, 2010)

Echando un vistazo al datasheet del FTDI FT232R he visto que aparecen varios ejemplos de como hacer adaptadores de USB a RS232, RS422 y RS485.

¿Se podría integrar en una misma placa y con un solo FT232R un adaptador de USB que incluya las 3 salidas?

Según los esquemas la parte de USB y alimentación es idéntica en los 3 casos. Mi primera idea era poner las salidas del FT232R en paralelo, pero supongo que esto será una burrada.

¿Alguien tiene una idea? ¿Algún esquema? Por más que he buscado por internet sólo los he encontrado a la venta, montados ( a precios por encima de los 100€ ).


----------



## Tratante (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola,

Definitivamente si puedes montar las 3 salidas en una misma placa, verifica las paginas 27, 28, 29 de la hoja de datos que subiste.

Saludos


----------



## mentes (Sep 15, 2010)

La idea me vino al ver los esquemas de esas páginas, pero fusionando los 3.

Dices que si conecto un par de MAX491 y un MAX233 en paralelo ¿funcionará?

Me da la sensación de que es un poco bruto montarlo así.

Acabo de encontrar otra opción, utilizando un SP331 que integra RS232 y RS485


----------

